# TOKYO | Toranomon Hills Station Tower | 265m | 51 fl | U/C



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

TOKYO | Toranomon Hills Station Tower | 265m | 48 fl | 100m | 17 fl | Pro











(the tower on the right)









information:
height: Unknown (judging from the render 250m+)
floors: ?
use: office
status: Pro
start: ?
complete: 2022

location:
Toranomon 2-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/DPHLfJqAJ2t


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Project Developer Mori Building revealed a new tower project today next to their 256m tall Toronomon Hills tower that was completed in 2014.


The new office tower will be about the same height as the existing tower and will be completed in 2022.

The name will be Toranomon Hills Station Tower, which refers to the future metro station on the Tokyo Metro Hibiya Line between the 2 Towers which has just gone U/C. 


Press release:
http://www.mori.co.jp/company/press/release/2016/04/20160413143000003194.html



The 56 floors tower in the image is this project:

TOKYO | Atagoyama District Development Project (I District) | 220m | 56 fl | Pro
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811706

This will be named Toranomon Hills Residential Tower.


The 36 floors tall tower is 185m tall Office tower to be completed in 2019 with the name Toranomon Hills Business Tower.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

More images

http://www.mori.co.jp/img/article/160413_2.pdf






































The architect is Shohei Shigematsu (重松象平) from OMA (the office of Rem Koolhaas)


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

http://oma.eu/news/mori-building-unveils-oma-s-first-tower-in-tokyo-


----------



## (the) (Apr 13, 2015)

Source: http://www.dezeen.com/2016/04/13/to...ohei-shigematsu-first-skyscraper-tokyo-japan/


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

upper atrium









hotel library

http://www.designboom.com/architecture/oma-rem-koolhaas-toranomon-hills-station-tower-toyko-shohei-shigematsu-04-13-2016/


----------



## JmSepe (Jan 29, 2010)

So Toranomon is having three new neighbors by 2022?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

10/07

The already empty lots have been fenced of in waiting for the demolition of the remaining buildings on the site of the tower. 


IMG_7938 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7939 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The glassy building in the 2nd picture is the youngest one that will be demolished for this project. It's the BUREX Toranomon (ビュレックス虎ノ門), a serviced office constructed in 2011.


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

1/21


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

More detail have come out.

http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/tokyoken/tokyotoshisaisei/dai12/shiryou.html

http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52416014.html

The height of the main tower will be 265m, the heights of the 2 other towers which have been recently added to the plans have now also been announced, the tallest of these 2 will be approximately 100m tall. 

Heights:
A-1 Tower: 265m
A-3 Tower: 70m
B Tower: 100m


The construction schedule has now also been specified. The main tower will only go U/C in 2019. It's the most recent addition, the 100m B tower which will go U/C first in 2018 and will also already be completed in 2020. 

construction times:
A District: start: 2019 ; complete: 2022
B Tower: start: 2018 ; complete: 2020


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

9/30


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

12/16


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Demolition of the current buildings on the site has started.

02/11













































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52459595.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

10/26













































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52477081.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

source:
https://twitter.com/keiyo201/status/1194823080809500672


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Construction started late last year with a groundbreaking ceremony.

Mori Press release:
https://www.mori.co.jp/company/press/release/2019/11/20191125140000003975.html











01/19













































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52482590.html


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

did they simply copied european central bank building frankfurt? :grass::dunno:








https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fic...r_construction_-_Frankfurt_-_Germany_-_14.jpg


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254626656490119168


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

08/30



















source:








地上49階、高さ265.75m「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」の建設状況！虎ノ門ヒルズが拡大中です（2020.08.30） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワーとは？ 完成予想図[出典：国土交通省] 　森ビルによって建設中の「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」(地上49階、最高高さ265.75m)の完成予想図です。「虎ノ門ヒルズ」を構成する超高層ビルの中で最も高い超高層ビルとなります。虎ノ門ヒル



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

11/06

foundation work is completed




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324559803549589505


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

12/06



















source:








地上49階、高さ265.75m「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」の建設状況！さし旅で紹介した場所です（2020.12.6） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　昨日、NHKで放送された『さし旅』をご覧になった方はいるでしょうか？実はマニアの一員として出演させて頂きました。その番組内で最初に東京タワーの展望台で指原莉乃さんとココリコ田中さんに会ったのですが、そのときに撮っていた虎ノ門方面の眺めです。他のビルで重機



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

12/18










12/29










source:








地上49階、高さ265.75m「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」の建設状況！ヘリ＆東京タワー＆現地から撮っています（2020.12.18〜29） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー 　2020年12月18日にヘリから撮影した「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」(地上49階、最高高さ265.75m)の建設地です。建築主が森ビルの大規模再開発で中央の一番大きな街区がA-1街区でメインの超高層棟が建設されます。 　右側の「虎ノ門2



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

02/07




























source:








地上49階、高さ265.75m「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」の建設状況！B街区の鉄骨が組まれ始めました（2021.02.7） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


(仮称)虎ノ門二丁目計画 　「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」のB街区である「(仮称)虎ノ門二丁目計画」(地上17階、高さ97.05m)です。タワークレーン1基が設置され鉄骨が組まれ始めていました。撮影は2021年2月7日です。 　「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」の建築主



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

02/22



















source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363848675244449799


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The 1st steel has gone up on the main tower, right behind the orange digger. 

The office tower U/C behind it will be 98m tall and is a separate project that will not be a part of the Toranomon Hills complex.










source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395593715637317638


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396394658180132865


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

It's now growing


























https://twitter.com/keiyo201


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Tower cranes











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405672479356448769


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

source

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412916921456947206


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

https://twitter.com/zeiko24


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416901679102918657


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

秋山雅和


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

2021-10-18



















source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449972443544621060


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

What a beast, this is my favorite construction in Tokyo


----------



## KillerKowalski (Oct 14, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456604840335843332


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source










source








source


















source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 22



























Tokyo_Scapes


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

keiyo








source








source


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492456374345035778


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

菫のつぶやき








keiyo


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Tokyo Scapes








Rubians


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

tokyo is boosting. it will be a manhatanized city


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source








source


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more render
















TOKYO | Projects & Construction


Another piece of Tokyo history on the chopping block: Harajuku Station will be demolished after the Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics https://soranews24.com/2019/11/20/harajuku-station-will-be-demolished-after-the-tokyo-olympics-and-paralympics/ Before: After:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

TOKYO 東京 | Toranomon Hills Station Tower...


The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism has now fully authorized this private redevelopment project. http://www.mlit.go.jp/report/press/toshi05_hh_000233.html




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source








source


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Source
















Tokyo Scapes








🍀イチロ⤴︎8376🍀


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

It has reached approx 200m now








source








source








source


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

https://twitter.com/Mr_Tarinn


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source








source








source


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

https://twitter.com/hyongks












https://twitter.com/masa_kuriyama












https://twitter.com/gakuto33893888/


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543111109800267776


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

topped out
press release: 「虎ノ門ヒルズ ステーションタワー」上棟｜ニュースリリース一覧｜プレスルーム｜企業情報｜森ビル株式会社








source








source








source








source


----------



## tokyo2022 (3 mo ago)

Thanks for starting this thread, this building is very interesting for me!
My company will be getting an office there, and I can't wait to move there! xD
As a skyscraper nerd, this opportunity is very unique and special!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

tokyo2022 said:


> My company will be getting an office there, and I can't wait to move there! xD


I hope your company will occupy many floors in this building


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Mr.たりん Tokyo Scapes YASUMASA


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

羽仁 正樹 /日本の絶景8K60PRAW








KIRIYA⭕写真は4Kで読み込めます








ナガオエツロー


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

you can notice on these photos how toranomon azabudai is THE building


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Keiyo201


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

池田 泰延


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thick buildings should be taller


----------



## 8y8 (7 d ago)

It turned out pretty well. What a transformation to the area


----------

